# Recoil pad



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys. im in the market for a slip on recoil pad. Cabalas as one that i like

here: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...catalog/pod-link.jhtml_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20712

My question is , what size would you say is best for my browning A5? i dont haveit avalible to messure at the moment.


----------

